

Marissa Mayer: $1 Million Base, Up To $60 Million In Stock And Bonuses - chrisacky
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/19/marissa-mayers-yahoo-salary-1-million-base-up-to-60-million-in-stock-and-bonuses/

======
ricardobeat
Who cares?

------
stewie2
I would hire 61 awesome engineers with that kind of money.

